# Double Red Flag



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I know you can not swim with double red flags, but is it legal to fish. I don't want to get a ticket


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I would assume so? You aren't going to be getting in the water yourself huh?


----------

